# 721 Bug Fix???



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

When is the software going to be downloaded to the 721 for 
bug fixes, slow motion, internet capability, and openTV. :shrug: 
Thanks.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

They will get it to us as soon as it is ready.

They are being very carefull in their testing of the 721 to make sure no major bugs are introduced when sending out software updated.

I wouldn't say there are bugs in the 721, although I have seen some quirks.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *
> 
> I wouldn't say there are bugs in the 721, although I have seen some quirks.  *


Tomato, ta-mah-ta...


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

Oh this thing definitely has bugs.


----------



## zimm0who0net (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *
> I wouldn't say there are bugs in the 721, although I have seen some quirks.  *


You're kidding, right???


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I would say there are bugs, just thankfully not as bad as the DP or when the 501 was first released. (or the DP now actually!)


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

There are plenty of bugs in this system. Just look at the number of people who complain about missed recordings. I missed three this week.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If they are not bugs then it is a hardware problem. Its either software or hardware related and I would rather it be a software problem anyday in which I know can be fixed. Bugs are software problems which are glitches. Lots of bugs!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

The following is from Echostar Knowledge Base:

PVR721 software upgrade coming in September

PVR events sorted by date, name, or theme 
Timers sorted by name, frequency, type, or recording sequence 
Change channels while recording without having to go through PIP 

Has it been done? The ones shipped this month would have this upgrade already?

Ruhi


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rarslan _
> *The following is from Echostar Knowledge Base:
> 
> PVR721 software upgrade coming in September
> ...


No, this upgrade hasn't shipped yet. Everyone gets the updates at the same time (within a couple of weeks). The new units actually ship with an older rev and get updated to the latest software after they get connected to the satellite.


----------



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

That list doesn't mention bug fixes, which I hope is just an oversight, and that they will include bug fixes in this next software release (there's only TWELVE days left in September, Dish...)

The main bug for me is still the Mon-Fri timers. For the last few weeks, I've entered every timer as a one-time event, and it hasn't missed a single show. Now, that's great, but I'd certainly like to expand out and start entering M-F timers, weekly timers, maybe even just some auto-tunes. But at this point I wouldn't risk even trying anything other than single event timers. You'll never know which one it'll miss, and of course it'll be the most important one.

Otherwise, I'm liking the 721 much better than those first few weeks. But that's only because I'm treating it with kid gloves. Whenever I even get close to more advanced features (like recording 2 things at once while watching a 3rd from disk), it starts getting buggy. Last time I tried that one, the 3rd show kept hanging and freezing, almost like the hard drive couldn't keep up.

Plus there's a disturbing little "clicking" noise I hear from the HD once in a while....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Clicking Noises thats sound more like "clunk clunk" are not good noises.

Call Dish for a RMA if this is the sound you are hearing.


----------



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

Scott, it definitely sounds more like "click click" than "clunk clunk" (now there's a sentence no one's probably ever written before!...) So do you think clicks may not be a problem? If I go up to the receiver and listen, I can usually hear clicks every few seconds. But once last week I was doing the 300X fast-forward, and all of a sudden started hearing louder, faster clicks. That surprised me, because it's not like the HD spins faster during FF, right? 

I'd hate to have to RMA this one; it's already my 2nd unit, and Dish made the first RMA such a hassle...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

When your fast forwarding at fast speeds the heads move back and forth faster (while the platters themselves keep moving at the same RPM)

Click Click should be OK.


----------

